# WTF!?!? EGGS ALREADY!!



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this morning i was sort of surprised when i saw that my female salvini was very skinny. then i thought, "hmmm...maaaayyyybbbbeee...." and i took a look behind the driftwood that the female salvini really likes. and there they were. a bunch of eggs! they look viable so far, and id say they've been there at least a day. ill take pics when i get home.

its crazy tho. they havent been together too long, and already they're breeding. i also had a chuckle at how small the FH's fish penis is.lol







not as big as my gf's male angelfish...thats for sure.haha.

hopefully i get some fry from this batch, but in the end at least i know they'll breed now.

im now selling my GT to make way for the eventual fry. i cant wait to see what happens!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

congrats man!

thats pretty sweet that there doing that alredy

cant wait to see the babys


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool. Told ya they were a pair


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

damn way to go puff, those babies are gonna look ridiculous!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

those ought to be some cool looking babies


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet man u gotta post some pics up when they hatch


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is pretty tight, man.

I hope it works out for you and the fry hatch.

That'd be one cool looking cichlid.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im shivering with anticipation.

i checked on them again this evening, and holy crap were the parents aggressive. a bronze cory had a small nip out of his dorsal fin, so i think they know to keep their distance now,lol.

still none of the eggs have turned white, which is a great sign. ive noticed that they are larger eggs than ones that my convicts had. but i cant wait. my FH is really bright right now, and wont let me put my hand in the water.lol. i forgot my camera, but ill get pics in the morning. the size difference in the parents is hilarious. it makes me think of the old South Park episode with the pig fuckin the elephant.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There's some stuff you can buy to help prevent the eggs from fungusing up. I believe it's called Maroxy. I may be wrong though. My med knowledge isn't that great, but I'm almost sure that's what it is...

Good luck!

(And does anyone know what these babies will look like!? I WANT ONE! Haha.)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the FH probably laughs back when you get dressed in the morning









congrats on that breed i can only imagine what a humped salvini may look like


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm surprised no one's given you flack for making another hybrid, Puff.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

anybody who wants to give me flak can call me personally. if ppl have a problem with hybrids, they can blow me.
my FH is seriously the coolest fish ive ever had, and its a hybrid. i feel that ppl who have so much hatred for hybrids, have never actually owned one. i love them because you get the traits of a few different types of fish, all jammed into one monster. i love it!

ive spoken to one other guy whose FH bred with his salvini, but i havent seen any pics or anything, i dont even know if he's grown any out, i know he had free swimming fry, but that's all.

im about to go check on the eggs right now, got the camera as well.

Piranha-guy-dan, your frontosas were saying the same thing about you :rasp: lol

Mettle, if you were closer you could have one for sure!lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i wasnt making fun of their fish pee pee's lol

and yes anti hybrid is pretty much saying you are anti interracial too.......... u cant mix any race to make something else.......


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

update on the eggs.

only about 3 or 4 eggs are white. the rest look viable.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I can't wait to see em!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my gf is telling me to just leave the eggs and see if the parents eat them. i told her to STFU and let me do my own thing,lol. im going to suck up the fry when they hatch, just in case i dont get another batch,lol. altho im sure i will. you just never know.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you start seeing fungus on the eggs you should treat with what I said before. Fungus on eggs has a tendency to spread quite easily and quickly. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Eggs usually hatch within 3 days, so expect babys very soon









and I would wait to suck them out until they are free swimming... but that's just me


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i sue methol blue its called for treating my eggs. i throw it in even b4 the eggs have a chance to grow fungus and i have a great survivor rate. some still go white but not as many as i used to have


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Eggs usually hatch within 3 days, so expect babys very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

cant wait to see what these look like


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i woke up this morning to find that all the eggs but the white ones had been pecked off the log....

then i saw the salvini go to a terra cotta pot...i shone a light in there, and there they were, a bunch of wigglers, chillin on the floor.

the idiotic father FH went and put 2 food pellets in the cave by the wrigglers, so i might have to risk getting bit to get the food out, as i dont want it to rot, altho im sure the salvini will sort it all out.

so i got wrigglers now, ill keep everyone updated.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

kick ass dude!

watch out though, id be worried about that pleco snatching em up


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya ud better divide them if u got the pleco in there or put the pleco in a different tank


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think the father is trying to provide some food for his kin. What a good dad. Definitely not a dead beat!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

he's a bit of a slacker, but none of the fish come close to the pot,lol.

i removed the catfish. i might divide the pleco out tomorrow, but the pleco keeps to his side, and hides when he sees the FH coming now.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol nice, if u ever see the pleco go towards the nest then divide them, but id still divide them cause he might eat them while they r young


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so this morning i went to feed the parents. and the babies werent in the pot....

but i noticed the mother hanging out in a hole in the log, on guard. i think she moved them into this deep hole that goes the length of the log.

should be free swimming any day now.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

great its going good!

whatcha planing for the babies?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

theres really not too much to take pics of right now. the mom is stashing the babies somewhere in the tank,lol.

the second i see them free swimming im gonna snap some pics.

im just planning on putting them into a 10 gallon ill put UNDER the bigger tank, with a sponge filter.

im trying to talk my gf into taking some,lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You should think about shipping a bunch out to me. I mean, I'd even let you pay for shipping, I'm such a nice guy!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

im looking at my latest batch of dempsey/carpinte fry and i gotta say,fry pictures suck, that would be the most boring shitty picture ever.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it would look like a mound of wriggling fish diareah.

i couldnt find the fry this morning, but i spoke to my mom, who fed them for me the other night, andshe said that they were all at the front, in a pile, wriggling about.

im guessing ill see free swimmers tomorrow...if there are any fry left.


----------

